# Sanford & Son finished



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Hey, gang!

Well, things have finally settled down enough that I've had time to chop up my pics in Photoshop & get them posted. Here's a present that I built for my Dad for Christmas, the pickup truck from Sanford & Son, one of his favorite shows. 

I used the opening from the show for most of my references as it showed both sides of the truck, as well as some pics I found around the net. The most significant thing I had to do was modify the grill from the kit's '50 to a '51, cutting it taller & wider, also using a GK part from Kitchen Table Productions. The bed of the truck had molded wood, so I covered that with stained coffee stir sticks & used pastel chalks to dirty it up a bit. All of the grime is from chalks & the rust is a two-part process I found at Michael's that uses paint with iron filings in it, so it's real rust! 
I covered the seat with foil to give it a more natural look, & then taking inspiration from a truck at work, I made a rip in the seat, painting the "inside' yellow to look like foam. The seatbelts are scratched with plastic & gaff tape, which is kinda like duct tape.
The driver's window was cut so I could shove it in the door to look "rolled down". The spare tire post beside the passenger door is scratched to match the show truck. The lettering on the door is hand painted.

Enjoy!

From the opening theme:
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/Sanford truck/truck1.jpg

The build:
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/Sanford truck/IMG_2004.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/Sanford truck/IMG_1991.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/Sanford truck/IMG_1985.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/Sanford truck/IMG_1997.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/Sanford truck/IMG_1990.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/Sanford truck/IMG_2000.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/Sanford truck/IMG_1998.jpg


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks great! Now you just need some figures!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice work! It's such a left-field subject too. I dare say this could be near enough to unique a subject to be really unique. How many others could have possibly come up with this idea? A handful at most.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Andy, that is so awesome! I am sure your Dad was thrilled, I know I would be, if it was mine.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nicely done - Its the little details like the ripped seat that really makes it stand out :thumbsup:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Thanks, guys! I've only ever came across one other person on the Fine Scale forums that built one. Wasn't all that accurate, either. 
Pops was definantly happy with the build & more amazed at the mods.
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/Sanford truck/IMG_1978.jpg

Madcap- figures were in the origonal idea, but time constraints kept me from finishing the whole diorama. I was building right up till 1am Christmas morning! I intend to build a base that's the exterior of the junk shop with Lamont standing beside the truck in the driveway & Fred in his rocking chair, junk in the bed of the truck as well as around the shop. The cool part of the build will be that the layout will be so that behind the facade of the shop he'll be able to place all six seasons of the show. So basically it'll be a really cool DVD case!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Some great detail work on a pretty special subject. Very nicely done! 

Sean


----------



## GoObYdOo (Feb 10, 2002)

I rarely check out the modeling forum,but I saw the title of sanford and son on the main page and clicked on it,this truck is AWESOME!Used to watch that show with my Father all the time!Awesome work!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Andy, the photo of your Dad getting the truck, is priceless!


----------



## GUS (Jun 29, 2006)

now all you need is two figures, fred running over aunt ester.
gus


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

This is really great!:thumbsup: I loved watching this show with my Grandpa when I was a kid.



GUS said:


> now all you need is two figures, fred running over aunt ester.
> gus


And some empty ripple bottles in the bed.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh...and watch out for the IRS!

Why not build the Diorama for his birthday present and then just add the truck to it? 

I would have built the model also, but can't come across the truck. Maybe Monogram will put it out again sometime soon.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

MadCap Romanian said:


> I would have built the model also, but can't come across the truck. Maybe Monogram will put it out again sometime soon.


I bought the closest thing available, a '50 Ford, then did the mods which wern't that hard. The GK bit helped save some time, but it wouldn't be that hard to scratch. I didn't know or havn't heard if they ever put out an official truck from the show.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

No one makes the truck, but like you say, Monogram does make the 1950. I just haven't bought one.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

That's beautiful! Well done, it's always nice to see folks doing unique and interesting builds. :thumbsup:


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Outstanding build.
Thats the most realistic F-1 I have seen in a long time.
The torn seat, the chassis detail....remarkable.
Now, to the best of my knowledge, and I was building car models even 
when the show was on television, No one ever produced a model of Fred & LaMonts
pick up truck.
But your replica really nails it.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Excellent build...Very Cool:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

That is FANTASTIC work, Andy! You need to take several bows!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Great work mate!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
The bed and the torn seat look fantastic!! I really like the all over rust work and weathering too. 
Very cool!!

Chris.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

I had that same idea for a project, but ended up selling the pickup kit before I got the correct grille. Nice to see someone with the same idea, who actually did it. Great job!


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice job.

That would go well with my other TV series cars.

I've always wanted to do a Partridge Family bus and a Leave it to Beaver family car.
Someday I'll be able to researh what I need and if something close is available. (doubt it)


About 3 years ago a guy was driving a Sanford and Son truck around town.

I never saw it long enough to tell how accurate it was.

All I can say for sure is that it was an old red pickup with Sanford and Son written on the door.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's GREAT!
Gotta throw some scale junk in the bed!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Wow, thanks everyone! I'm all smiles with all of the praise! 



John P said:


> That's GREAT!
> Gotta throw some scale junk in the bed!


I remember Mary saying some 1/2 scale doll stuff would work well for the junk. That idea is still in progress, as well as others, as stated earlier.


Prince of Styrene II said:


> Madcap- figures were in the origonal idea, but time constraints kept me from finishing the whole diorama. I was building right up till 1am Christmas morning! I intend to build a base that's the exterior of the junk shop with Lamont standing beside the truck in the driveway & Fred in his rocking chair, junk in the bed of the truck as well as around the shop. The cool part of the build will be that the layout will be so that behind the facade of the shop he'll be able to place all six seasons of the show. So basically it'll be a really cool DVD case!! :thumbsup:


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I can't think of anything else to say that hasn't already been said. Great truck, with authentic realism. Just adding to it should be a great treat.
Chris


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great work!!


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

For those of us that want to do a build besides the '50 Ford what all do we need?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

spawndude said:


> For those of us that want to do a build besides the '50 Ford what all do we need?


Not much, really. They're virtually identical, except for that grill. I do recommend Ken Kitchen's replacement grill. The grill itself isn't that hard of a shape to reproduce, but the part is cheap & does save time. I found a link at the Scale Auto forums. You'll have to cut out the front grill area wider to sit the part in. I just made a little shelf for the new part to sit on, which replicates the real thing pretty well.
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/Sanford truck/front2.jpg
Here's a good shot of the two different grills, to give you an idea:
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/Sanford truck/front1.jpg

The other thing you might want to think about is the engine, which in the current release of a souped up "street rod", has a blower of some kind. Sorry, but I don't think Fred had one. I just found another more low key Ford engine part from a different kit & used that. It may not have been accurate, but it looked good enough.
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/Sanford truck/IMG_1995.jpg

And that's about it. The box I got the '50 in had a yellow truck on the art. The cab of the truck was a bit figitey to get to sit on the frame & I had to cut some "channels" on the lower cab so it would sit flush with the rest of the truck, but that may have just been me not assembling it right, since I don't do many cars.

Hope this helps! :thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Just add a little scale junk to it and hopefully find figures for it,in a junk yard setting and it would be perfect.Jimmy Flintstones has made many 1\24th scale figures,Sanford and Sons might not be an impossibility.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Hey, gang!
> 
> Well, things have finally settled down enough that I've had time to chop up my pics in Photoshop & get them posted. Here's a present that I built for my Dad for Christmas, the pickup truck from Sanford & Son, one of his favorite shows.
> 
> ...


Ha Ha! That`s amazing!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Very creative! This looks like it could be a popular model kit by Revell or somebody.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks Prince of Styrene II,
The truck arrived from Amazon today.

I went to the Ken Kitchen site, saw the bumper but nothing about ordering one. Maybe he retired the mold.

I'll look around for something similar.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

spawndude said:


> I went to the Ken Kitchen site, saw the bumper but nothing about ordering one. Maybe he retired the mold.


You should try e-mailing him. There must be a link on his site.


----------



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

GREAT BUILD

Since I'm into antique trucks (have a 1960 GMC w/305 V-6) I've learned about this truck. Although the actual truck in the series (as opposed to the opening credits) was a Mercury truck. I saw the truck in Colorado, at the Classical Gas lot in north-central Colorado (now gone), and the guy had documentation from the studio that verified his claims. This is not information folks would normally know, just gear heads like me.

Now, see what I stirred up?

Jake


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

jbgroby said:


> GREAT BUILD
> 
> Since I'm into antique trucks (have a 1960 GMC w/305 V-6) I've learned about this truck. Although the actual truck in the series (as opposed to the opening credits) was a Mercury truck. I saw the truck in Colorado, at the Classical Gas lot in north-central Colorado (now gone), and the guy had documentation from the studio that verified his claims. This is not information folks would normally know, just gear heads like me.
> 
> Now, see what I stirred up?


Thanks for the compliment! :thumbsup:

While I trust your knowledge of the Mercury & the documentation, here's what I learned while researching the build- during the series the Sanford's used two trucks. The first and most recognized was the faded-red 1951 (or '52) Ford F1 4x2 pickup, used in the first four or so seasons. The second was a 1947 Mercury M-47, used in the last two seasons. 
So quite possibly we're both right! :hat:


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

There may have been an email. I found the site while at work and was in a hurry. 





jbgroby said:


> GREAT BUILD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:tongue:



Were Mercurys back then basicly the same body style Ford's with more bells and whistles and maybe a different engine? I know later on that became common.

Anyway, I'm just goin for the look. Its for display in my home not an auto museum.


----------



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

Thats cool, 

Ford and Mecury were sorta like Chevy and GMC is now, both body styles the same but with a different level of creature conforts.


----------



## rusty nail (Aug 9, 2008)

AWESOME build! Always loved that show.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

That's a terrific build.
A little piece of trivia for those of you that may not know...
Sanford and Son was an American remake of a series here in the UK called Steptoe and Son. The significant difference being that in the UK version instead of a pick-up they used a horse and cart...still quite common for certain trades in the 1960's when the series was made.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I did know that, but not the horse & cart part. Turns out the creator ripped off a lot of British shows for American TV.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Man that looks GREAT!:thumbsup: I can almost see the reflection of the tree that doesn't move in the windsheild!
Super job my friend.
James


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Tree? Huh??

And thanks for the kindness.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Thanks, guys! I've only ever came across one other person on the Fine Scale forums that built one. Wasn't all that accurate, either.
> Pops was definantly happy with the build & more amazed at the mods.
> http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/Sanford truck/IMG_1978.jpg
> 
> Madcap- figures were in the origonal idea, but time constraints kept me from finishing the whole diorama. I was building right up till 1am Christmas morning! I intend to build a base that's the exterior of the junk shop with Lamont standing beside the truck in the driveway & Fred in his rocking chair, junk in the bed of the truck as well as around the shop. The cool part of the build will be that the layout will be so that behind the facade of the shop he'll be able to place all six seasons of the show. So basically it'll be a really cool DVD case!! :thumbsup:



Dont forget the Blind Mellow Jelly records(which Bubba carelessly left behind the truck) crushed under the rear tires.


Great Job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Dar said:


> Dont forget the Blind Mellow Jelly records(which Bubba carelessly left behind the truck) crushed under the rear tires.
> Great Job.:thumbsup:


Oh, man.... I don't know the series that well! Were they 45s? What color were the labels?


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Oh, man.... I don't know the series that well! Were they 45s? What color were the labels?


:lol:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Very cool!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

This is slightly O/T. 

If anyone is interested - Deep Discount is offering the entire _Sanford and Son_ series collection on DVD for the sale price of $23.98 - with free shipping!

Good reference material for doing you own truck.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

HOLY 

Might have to get that to go along with his dio!!


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

I was just going to post that Trek Ace. I was thinking of getting the set myself. Its a great price. I had heard the packaging was kinda crappy but for under $24 for 6 seasons thats an excellent deal.(The cheapest I have seen it for is $25) The only thing is the show is constantly ran on tvland but they do cut out alot. Especially when Red Foxx uses the N word. I hadnt know that until yesterday.:lol: Plus after season 4 the show just really starts to get bad. Even for $23.98 Im not sure its worth it if I barely watch them, than on the other hand its only $23.98.....


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

WEll done!Is that a '53 Model Ford truck?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

philo426 said:


> WEll done!Is that a '53 Model Ford truck?


Thanks! The Sanford & Son truck was either a '51 or a '52 Ford F-1. I tend to think it's a '51. The model was converted from a '50 to what you see now.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Just saw a nice diecast of the 51' at my local ford dealer today after getting some work done on my Ranger. Very nicely detailed. I think it would make an excellent base for a Sanford conversion.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Tree? Huh??
> 
> And thanks for the kindness.


I was referring to the tree you can see in the windshield in the opening credits that does not move as Lamont is driving along . I CANT be the only one who noticed that!


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Hunch said:


> I was referring to the tree you can see in the windshield in the opening credits that does not move as Lamont is driving along . I CANT be the only one who noticed that!


Actualy I noticed the reflection of the tree on the windshield when hes driving. It is in fact moving though. Watch again the wind is blowing the branchs.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Hunch said:


> I was referring to the tree you can see in the windshield in the opening credits that does not move as Lamont is driving along . I CANT be the only one who noticed that!


In the opening (just watched it again to refresh the memory) you can see the truck visably slows down before the close up through the windshield. To me, it seemed like he was pulling up to a stop sign. The close up then showed him being a good driver & looking both ways before moving on.


----------



## Brittamaster (May 8, 2004)

Fantastic Job I showed a couple of the guy's at work your pictures they Loved it...
One mentioned that on the passenger's door He thought it had a different lettering on it Now I'm tring to find it... (on the show) 
Once again Great job love the detail....

Hey would you concider doing a Model of my Streetrod for me... it would need some custom work to it...


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Brittamaster said:


> Fantastic Job I showed a couple of the guy's at work your pictures they Loved it...
> One mentioned that on the passenger's door He thought it had a different lettering on it Now I'm tring to find it... (on the show)
> Once again Great job love the detail....


Not so much as different lettering, but there's no "black cloud" under the letters. This is visable in the show's opening as well as in this photo I found.
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/Sanford truck/Truck_Trailer.jpg

And thanks for the kind words from you & your coworkers! 



> Hey would you concider doing a Model of my Streetrod for me... it would need some custom work to it...


Shoot me a PM & we'll talk.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

This is truly a unique subject. Very well done !


----------

